# What else do you aim at?



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

When the center of your paper target gets shot out after 30 shots :wink: 

Do you put a new target up?

Draw "X's" on the side to shot at? 

Shoot at the numbers and logo on the target?

Put some of your kids stickers on the target to shoot at?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

New target....or just keep shooting at the hole.

Or others arrows or little pieces of paper left on the bails from old targets.


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

photos of the ex-wife work very well
using this method i can shoot a 60EX


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

MOPARLVR4406 said:


> photos of the ex-wife work very well
> using this method i can shoot a 60EX



:clap: Priceless!!!!!!!

Shooting the hole in the target feels like cheating, I can always hit the center of a shot out target easier than I can the center of a new one. and I am to cheep to put up a new target every 50 shots.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Try this ... get a 1/2" wide strip of tape and shoot it first vertically then horizontally... keep all your arrows on the tape...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Try this ... get a 1/2" wide strip of tape and shoot it first vertically then horizontally... keep all your arrows on the tape...


Why are you trying to get people commited.:wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why are you trying to get people commited.:wink:


It's one on my training drills... Another is to cover the scope and shoot the targets


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I like shooting the cap nails holding the target up. If I can whack them all and knock the target down it kinda' makes me feel good. One league night I called a hood on another fellas arrow and got it.......with over a dozen people standing behind me and watching.:nod: It tubed that sucker!! Shoulda' seen their faces, though, they looked like this:eek3:.....:lol:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Aiming*

That's why it so important at tournaments, like Vegas, to make sure your 2 practice ends are in the X! You have a very nice black hole to aim at!! :wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

JAVI said:


> Try this ... get a 1/2" wide strip of tape and shoot it first vertically then horizontally... keep all your arrows on the tape...


I did this today to check my timing. The horizontal way, worked great. All arrows were in the tape.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

GATOR-EYE said:


> :clap: Priceless!!!!!!!
> 
> Shooting the hole in the target feels like cheating, I can always hit the center of a shot out target easier than I can the center of a new one. and I am to cheep to put up a new target every 50 shots.


All that money tied up in bows, arrows, sights, releases, stabilizers, rests, quivers, custom strings and we're sweating a .50 target. That's priceless:wink:


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*plunk or KEWHACK*

Sure is nice to hear that plunk when the arrow hits the backstop and not that KERWHACK when it hits the cardboard.
If you are shooting for score you need to put up a new target.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

swerve said:


> All that money tied up in bows, arrows, sights, releases, stabilizers, rests, quivers, custom strings and we're sweating a .50 target. That's priceless:wink:



I agree. The gasoline alone to get to the range costs me between $3 and $5 depending upon which range I shoot. I keep a stack of targets in the back of my car and usually shoot new ones. I am still trying to get where I can really concentrate on the X. If it is torn up or there are distracting holes, that does not help me progress.


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

swerve said:


> All that money tied up in bows, arrows, sights, releases, stabilizers, rests, quivers, custom strings and we're sweating a .50 target. That's priceless:wink:



No cent$ throwing it away. 

If you shoot for a couple of hours you can go through quite a few targets if your looking for fresh X's to shoot at. 

I like the idea with the tape. I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

I normally don't change targets, I have done it just once, I just shoot at the big hole and they just seem to find there way home. I do like the Idea of shooting tape, I have done it, and now I shoot at a 3/4 in dot, at 10 yds becasue that all the room that I have.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

white paper with a gun target sticker on it, usually the size of a quarter.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a suggestion for those frugal shooters that don't want to put up a new target. Consider raising your sight a turn or two so that a good shot impacts below the spot. With your first good shot, you will know where an "X" impacts your target. You can shoot at a nice clean target "X" for ages. All you should develop is a hole (golf ball size or baseball size?) below the "X". This also helps train you to ignore holes in the target and hold on the "X". I use this approach on the reduced size targets that I shoot at close range. On those small targets a couple of shots can really mess up the "X". I leave my sight set for 20 yards and can shoot those little targets at 5 yards without messing up the "X".


----------



## flinchmatic (Mar 12, 2004)

*targets*

I make my own targets for outside. One stick on spot in the middle and at least 6 spots surrounding that I draw on with a marker , the size of the 9 ring (gold). Middle spot is for 60 or 70 yards.
On the perimiter spots...you can tell if it's a 10 or a 12...use a wide marker ,I shoot these at 20 to 40 yards. outside diameter of the ring is 3 1/8"
Get the right width marker and jar lid and it's easy to see where you're at.
Yeah...talk about cheap...but all my friends never complain.It's nice to punch them all out and then put another up.
-Mike


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

erasmu said:


> I have a suggestion for those frugal shooters that don't want to put up a new target. Consider raising your sight a turn or two so that a good shot impacts below the spot. With your first good shot, you will know where an "X" impacts your target. You can shoot at a nice clean target "X" for ages. All you should develop is a hole (golf ball size or baseball size?) below the "X". This also helps train you to ignore holes in the target and hold on the "X". I use this approach on the reduced size targets that I shoot at close range. On those small targets a couple of shots can really mess up the "X". I leave my sight set for 20 yards and can shoot those little targets at 5 yards without messing up the "X".



DOOP!!!:doh:

Why didn't I think of that.....great idea.


----------

